# @ Bearcarver



## smokin peachey (Apr 18, 2020)

Neighbor’s bear carving gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 18, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 440811
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give 

 Bearcarver
 a little more credit. His carving is a little bit better.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

Wish my neighbors had a sense of humor like that!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2020)

Dang better be careful picking on bear's things can happen.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Give
> 
> Bearcarver
> a little more credit. His carving is a little bit better.



A 3Little Bit? Bearcarver's Bears look like they can walk up a Bite you in the A$$!

That masked tree carving is pretty cool though...JJ


----------

